

Deploying a basic Ruby application in Windows Azure - tomconte
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tconte/archive/2011/03/24/deploying-ruby-in-windows-azure.aspx

======
jjm
Why not let the platform be agnostic, or allow native deployment outside of
windows land?

Case in point, running mysql needs a separate web role and costs >$80 where
SQL server is $10 (old prices?).

If your building on top of .Net then take advantage of all that native
goodness. Otherwise you face an uphill battle in terms of getting it to just
work and pricing.

Don't let this ruby carrot fool you...

------
jjm
Notice how no one gave a rats a$$ about this post. M$FT should take note that
in the long run they're loosing a high quality pool of developers.

